# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Γρασάρισμα σε πλαστικά μέρη

## karatron

Γεια χαρά σε όλους.
Αναρωτιέμαι τι χρησιμοποιήτε για να γρασάρετε πλαστικά κινούμενα μέρη σε DVD, VCR κλπ.
Δώστε καμιά πρόταση προιόντος αν είναι εφικτό

ευχαριστώ

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γεια χαρά σε όλους.
> Αναρωτιέμαι τι χρησιμοποιήτε για να γρασάρετε πλαστικά κινούμενα μέρη σε DVD, VCR κλπ.
> Δώστε καμιά πρόταση προιόντος αν είναι εφικτό
> 
> ευχαριστώ


Λευκό γράσσο

----------


## geroget

> Λευκό γράσσο


Καλημερα
Αγορα απο Ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα Βενιερης Κατουμας κλπ

----------


## chipakos-original

> Λευκό γράσσο


Μιας και είσαι Θεσ/κη βρες κάποιο κατάστημα που πουλάει ρουλεμάν SKF ή κάτι παρόμοιο θα βρεις λευκό γράσσο σε καλή τιμή διότι αν πας σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών θα το πληρώσεις ακριβά.Κάνει για πολλές χρήσεις ,ποτέ δεν είναι πολύ το γράσσο.

----------


## karatron

ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας. Χρησιμοποιείοται και σε συσκευές υψηλής θερμοκρασίας? πχ ρομποτικές κεφαλές φωτισμού

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Για πλαστικά γράσο σιλικόνης. Αντέχει και θερμοκρασίες μέχρι 80-90  °C το απλό, για παραπάνω πρέπει να ζητήσεις ειδικό για θερμοκρασίες.

----------


## chip

παλαιότερα θυμάμαι οι τεχνικοί έβαζαν βαζελίνη στα γρανάζια  των video....

----------

